# They came



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

My lavender plants have arrived. I am so excited. I have 64 3 inch plants. I went to the city and bought some 500 feet of drip irrigation and the necassary stuff to make it work. Bulldozer guy is to come tomorrow to take out some trees so I can get full sun on my hillside. :dance: The ultimate goal is to have the largest lavender farm in Arkansas. I got my start. :thumb: I got my plants from Victor's Lavender in Washington state. I noticed today the color is holding on the flowers longer than on my grosso variety. Had some flower bud fall off in shipment. So here I go. Should I post as it goes? Anyone interested?


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm interested. Post as you go ..... with photos. Sounds like a great project. 

Nancy/N.TX


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

want to hear about it, Dave!


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

I'd be interested in your potential market, i.e. what are your plans for the lavender?


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

We make and market all natural soap. It is called Dixie Flower. Type it in and it comes up on the internet. We sell at the all natural food store in Fayettville and at the Mt Magazine Lodge. Both in Arkansas. I have looked into growing the Royal Velvet for four years. This perticular geneus holds its color well. It also will let us expand at the food store to sell not only the flower bundles but teach otheres to cook with it. The oil I will extract to use in the soap. Not much at first but it will be a going consern in about three years. We are posting recipes on the facebook Dixie Flower page. Do you grow any?That is all for right now on the lavender end of things.


----------

